# E- office setup



## gaz123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all,
I am wanting to move to Dubai as working in risk management (private security) and want to get 2 visas for myself and wife to enable us to get residence permits and bank accounts etc. What would be the cheapest way to achieve this? I don't need any call answering or mail forwarding. just a basic/cheapest e-office I think is the easiest way? Just ultimately want to get two visa the cheapest way.. Many thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## James B (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Gaz123,
Take a look at Virtuzone. They may be able to assist you in opening an "e - office" and obtaining your residency visa's. You may not want to go down this road or find it more expensive than you thought, however, it's relatively hassle free.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I am sure this topic has been discussed, so do search the forum.


----------



## Thinkinghat (Jul 9, 2012)

I think setting up in Rak free zone is cheaper than virtu zone.


----------



## AA-UAE (Jul 11, 2012)

I would sincerely advise not to go to VZ. Many like me have paid the trade license fee and monthly service rentals for 8 months but the visa has not yet been processed. Recently they rejected the visa application but still asking to settle the remaining service rentals


----------

